# Citizens Protecting Border Arrested!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...wing-militia-member-said-detain-migrants.html

So, you are bad and should be arrested if you try to protect your nation's border.

Disgusting.

Call me moronic, but why is the FBI doing this? Trump is the president.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Agree, I know that the alphabet agencies authority overlaps but wouldn't DHS be more appropriate? Did they have landowner permission to patrol the land next to the border? Wtf, you don't have the right to keep people off your property, esp. illegals?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...wing-militia-member-said-detain-migrants.html
> 
> So, you are bad and should be arrested if you try to protect your nation's border.
> 
> ...


The FBI may officially report to the DOJ and upward to the Pres but it has become glaringly apparent that the FBI really does the work for the evil progressives in congress.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

And this morning FOX reports that Mexican troops on our side of the border drew arms, disarmed, and detained 2 of our national guard troops. This is supposed to be a common occurrence. Why? To create a diversion while the cartels smuggle in dope at a different point.

Time for Trump to send in regular army and patrol in sufficient numbers to stop this crap. Mexican troops on our side should be arrested. Disarmed, stripped of all equipment, and sent back over the line at the very least. Time to give the Mexican government a wake up call.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's looking more and more like these ABC agencies have way to much power and are accountable to no one. Dangerous situation.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

read about this the other day >>> kind of figured the NM governor was going to make a fuss ...

get ready guys - here comes a confrontation across the entire southern border >>> citizen vs the FEDs - just to make a point >>>> the other militia groups that have been just scoping illegals will now start holding illegals at gun point ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

So the FBI is arresting our citizens but not assisting in detaining illegals. Man this is f—ked up!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We pay tax dollars to support the deep state abusing we the people. Look at this and the Trump fake investigation did not convince you the the DOJ and FBI are not on the side of the average American. Time to start cutting abc agencies. Losing 10 percent of the 400 to 500 agencies we have would be unnoticeable to most. Time to clean house of these faceless bureaucrats that are not loyal to the constitution or the voting public. I am also tired of hearing how wonderful they are. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mexico has concerns about our citizens protecting the border??? Who the hell are they? They can't control their own population and cartel violence and yet they have deep concerns over illegal immigrants safety. They can kiss my ass

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...over-armed-groups-on-u-s-border-idUSKCN1RW0N6


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So the leader of the group was arrested for owning or possession of a gun and he is a convicted felon to which that’s against the law. US media outlets are quick to label the group racist I hope they get sandmaned.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

^^^ “They can kiss my ass!” ^^^^^. +1! Amen brother!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Trump should send some A10s and helicopter gunships to the border and buzz the fence jumpers and Mexican troops if they cross the border.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gonna get a lot worse before it gets better.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

On the news today the guy that was arrested appears to be a convicted felon...He was arrested for being in possession of a firearm..


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

It’s with no joy that I say this, but Power wielded by the modern globalist makes the SS/stasi/FSB look...cutesy.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> And this morning* FOX reports that Mexican troops on our side of the border drew arms, disarmed, and detained 2 of our national guard troops. This is supposed to be a common occurrence. * Why? To create a diversion while the cartels smuggle in dope at a different point.
> 
> Time for Trump to send in regular army and patrol in sufficient numbers to stop this crap. Mexican troops on our side should be arrested. Disarmed, stripped of all equipment, and sent back over the line at the very least. Time to give the Mexican government a wake up call.


What? Link?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> What? Link?


Think he was talking about this one.

https://www.newsweek.com/mexican-so...-army-troops-apparent-confusion-about-1401939

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Think he was talking about this one.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/mexican-so...-army-troops-apparent-confusion-about-1401939
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I didn't hear about that. That is messed up. I don't understand how/why the NG soldiers allowed this to happen. In my mind, this was an act of war, and they would have been right in engaging them with arms.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

He was arrested for being a felon with guns. His story did not make sense so they looked at his background , found the felony conviction and the restriction on owning firearms.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> He was arrested for being a felon with guns. His story did not make sense so they looked at his background , found the felony conviction and the restriction on owning firearms.


You've been away for a long time. Glad to see you are still with us, friend.

He was a felon. Did he serve his time? What was the felony?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> You've been away for a long time. Glad to see you are still with us, friend.
> 
> He was a felon. Did he serve his time? What was the felony?


Did he have his rights restored?
Obviously not if he was arrested for being in possession of a firearm.

Sorry, I have no sympathy for felons.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did he have his rights restored?
> Obviously not if he was arrested for being in possession of a firearm.
> 
> Sorry, I have no sympathy for felons.


Felons. Easy to say. Two syllables.

I was arrested for "obstruction of government operations." Makes me sound like a really bad guy. Am I a bad guy?

Did he pay his debt?

Who is the bad guy? The guy who wants to protect our borders? Do you know who the feds are? They are the lackeys of the government we don't trust. Who is your ally?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the gooberment is trying to squash this more active militia activity - and they aren't - they arrested this felon leader for his firearms possession - but - none of the other guys involved ....

I'd have a differing opinion if they would have arrested some of the righteous militia guys that have been scoping & reporting - and they decided to take some DIY action >>>> lots of those guys are former/active LEOs and/or military - biz people - righteous retirees with pride ....

you really don't want a questionable guy like this felon and his gang involved down there >>>> bad ju ju allll around - there's all kinds of potential activity that could be involved with people with questionable motives, morals and ethics ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As a sober recovering alcoholic and member of AA, I have probably been around more felons than the average person will encounter in twenty lifetimes. 
While some seemed to be decent people, not a single one would I want to know where I live.
Yeah, I’m prejudiced. For a good reason.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Felons. Easy to say. Two syllables.
> 
> I was arrested for "obstruction of government operations." Makes me sound like a really bad guy. Am I a bad guy?
> 
> ...


We have to go with what we know. This wasn't an innocent and honest guy trying to protect his country. This was a multi-conviction felon in possession of items he was not, by law, allowed to posses.
We must learn to separate things appropriately.
I support the man's cause, and the rest of his group who continue to follow through with their goals of protecting the border and helping out Border Patrol where they can. But I cannot agree that this man was arrested unjustly. At least not as the law sees it.

Yes, I support the full reinstatement of rights for people who have served their time and are set free. My wishes, however, are not yet codified and that makes them largely irrelevant as far as law enforcement is concerned. The law says he can't own a gun. Instead of fighting that law, he ignored that law. That lead to his arrest.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So was this guy arrested because he was protecting the border (and the local Border Patrol or Local Law Enforcement did not like that) and the only real charge they could get him on was the fact that he being a felon was not allowed to possess firearms?

It appears that other members of his group were not arrested. Are they continuing their quest to protect the border? And is there a law against that?

Inquiring minds want to know...

Leader of armed group stopping migrants at U.S.-Mexico ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> So was this guy arrested because he was protecting the border (and the local Border Patrol or Local Law Enforcement did not like that) and the only real charge they could get him on was the fact that he being a felon was not allowed to possess firearms?
> 
> It appears that other members of his group were not arrested. Are they continuing their quest to protect the border? And is there a law against that?
> 
> ...


from what I've read the scoping & reporting teams are well placed and the Border Patrol/military know exactly where they are - they can eazily cross them off the FLIR type surveillance .... you start chasing illegals around and there's going to be trouble ....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, After some digging, and OF COURSE the internet is always correct, It seems he was convicted of a fraud felony in 1986, also charged as a felon with a firearm in 2006, where he was "showing firearms to young children and flashing a badge that said "special officer" or some shaninigans.
Also, says he stated he "speaks to Trump a lot, and is close to him", so they are painting him as a wacko.
Turns out, I have been following him, under a different name..
He may be a little off...
Unknown. If he "was a felon with a gun" I truly feel sorry for him, as I was a felon, and could have been in trouble lots of time. Sorry @rice paddy daddy, I cant change your mind, with my one example of being a felon to get his gun rights back.
I wont assume that any percentage of felons should get their guns back, because it wasn't easy, and the govt loves to "stack charges", to make it hard for good guys that made a bad choice or two to get their shit together. I guess YOU really got to want to get strait..
Now, back to my "possibly crazy neighbor", I doubt seriously, that there could be TWO mistakes. From 1986 and 2006, but, there is enough time to get his rights back. My conviction was 2003, and I got my rights restored in 2018?
Every state has different laws, and it goes by the state your convicted in.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

I don’t believe it is illegal to patrol the border as a citizen as long as you stay out of the border patrol and military’s way. Like stated above, his crew continues to do so and I’ve seen others on YouTube. They claim that border patrol appricates their help, but at the same time they can’t encourage what they are doing. I would hope that law abiding citizens (preferably armed) are paying attention to the border. Now we have what is being called “the mother of all caravans” coming to Mexico City and expected to arrive any day now. I believe this could easily overwhelm the personnel already down there since they are already being overwhelmed with the “humanitarian crises” taking place (which might not have not increased to the level it has had we gotten serious about the border sooner). These people know are situations and are taking advantage of the ones we are in (or at least their organizers are). I would hope more citizens would act as a second line of defense in this attack on our southern border.


----------

